# Horror movie sale, heads up



## Zombie_boy (Aug 29, 2006)

Cool. Thanks! I just bought Fri 13th Part 1 throught Part 8 on DVD for $3.88 each at Wal-Mart. They have a bunch more too.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey thanks for the heads up, went straight to my local Best Buy and bought my costume contest prizes at those great prices!


----------

